# Kneepads Irritating My Legs - Alternatives?



## SManZ (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm currently running a pair of the Fox Launch Pro kneepads. They are usually great but on long rides they shift a little and rub skin off the back of my leg, where the two large tendons for the hamstring come behind the knee.

Can anyone recommend an alternative kneepad that won't chafe the backs of my legs? I'm 5'6", 150lbs, skinny legs. I don't really mind if they don't offer as much protection. Something a little cooler for these hot months would be a great plus as well!

Thanks!
-T


----------



## Zinglespeeder (Apr 30, 2010)

Oh man, I had the launch pads. Terrible terrible design. Now I'm either running the 661 pads or the race face rage pads. Pretty much anything that has a mesh back and not a strap is gonna be much better than the launch pads.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

How about NO kneepads? With the kinds of bikes listed in your sig - it appears you might not need them.....its' SUMMER!!!


----------



## SManZ (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions Sadik! I'll check them out when I get home.

I get that most people don't ride with knee pads but I've landed on my elbows and knees enough times to realize that its worth the comfort penalty. The only time I don't wear them is when the ride is about distance.


----------



## Dresdenlock (Aug 10, 2009)

I ride the g-forms..I went thru a whole gambit of knee pads and the g-forms work the best for me...Ive fallen on them a few times and they have saved my knees...the only beef I have is that the stitching isnt quite up to par..but I mainly do cross country..I think for other rockier places I'd go with something else...but for me..something is better than nothing...and the things dont chafe the back sides of your knees.


----------



## Zinglespeeder (Apr 30, 2010)

Also the 661 veggies are pretty low profile


----------



## noufa777 (Sep 9, 2012)

+1 for G-Forms, for Allmountain and XC use its enough protecting and comfortable


----------



## SManZ (Jun 21, 2013)

I really considered the G-Forms (and I might order them later) but for now I went with the Kali Aazis guards. It seemed like they offered better protection and they have a much smaller opening in the back. The backs of my legs are chafing at the opening on the back of the Fox Launch Pros, so hopefully the Aazis opening is small enough that it won't touch the tendons.

Thanks for the suggestions! I'll report back once I get the Aazis and take it for a ride!


----------



## mikkosan (Jun 26, 2009)

POC Knee pads are very comfortable as well. You should check them out.


----------



## inter (Nov 27, 2010)

Ive been wearing triple eight knee pad for 3 years, more for bmx or skate, but very comfy for me. I just get a pair of new one to replace old ones. Velcro strap style, no need to take off the shoes to put them on / off. Enough protection for light all mountain. sport authority sells them.


----------



## SManZ (Jun 21, 2013)

Got the Kali Protectives Aazis knee guards today and they look and feel pretty good! I'll take pics and post a ride report later this weekend. At first glance they appear to have great build quality and very similar protection to the Fox Launch Pros. They aren't as bulky and fit a little tighter. The Fox Launch Pros have a large hole in the back, the Aazis don't, but they do feel like they are bunching a little when I bend my knee.

Gotta get on the trail to see if this solves my chafing problem!


----------



## pow77 (Aug 5, 2010)

How did they go SManZ? do you prefer the Aazis over the launch pro's?
Thinking about grabbing some Aazis pads myself.


----------



## MTBAlex (Mar 29, 2006)

please update. thinking of getting knee pads too.


----------



## SManZ (Jun 21, 2013)

Two thumbs up on the Kalis for comfort  They don't chafe my legs, even on 30mi rides. the only downside is the body is made of a thinlayer of soft perforated foam sandwiched between two soft layers of perforated fabric, like your old worn super comfy boxers. It does not hold up well to washings and gets tore up when the velcro snags it. Although I wish they were more durable, I view protective gear as a comsumable so they'll get replaced at the end of this season with a 2nd set. The fact that I'd buy a replacement tells me what I need to know.


----------



## cryde (Oct 20, 2007)

I just picked up a set of the Leatt 3DF pads and really like them. They seem to be a great combination of lightweight, protection and comfort. The build quality on them is really good as well. I've had them out on 3 rides now and they have not chafed at all.


----------



## pow77 (Aug 5, 2010)

SManZ said:


> Two thumbs up on the Kalis for comfort  They don't chafe my legs, even on 30mi rides. the only downside is the body is made of a thinlayer of soft perforated foam sandwiched between two soft layers of perforated fabric, like your old worn super comfy boxers. It does not hold up well to washings and gets tore up when the velcro snags it. Although I wish they were more durable, I view protective gear as a comsumable so they'll get replaced at the end of this season with a 2nd set. The fact that I'd buy a replacement tells me what I need to know.


Thanks for the review. I went ahead and ordered a pair. Will let you know how i like them.


----------



## twowheelfunman (Aug 29, 2008)

Dresdenlock said:


> I ride the g-forms..I went thru a whole gambit of knee pads and the g-forms work the best for me...Ive fallen on them a few times and they have saved my knees...the only beef I have is that the stitching isnt quite up to par..but I mainly do cross country..I think for other rockier places I'd go with something else...but for me..something is better than nothing...and the things dont chafe the back sides of your knees.


I like the looks/function of the G-Form but am wondering if the pads shred in crashes. They appear to to be soft and would catch and get torn on rocks. How are they holding up?


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

cryde said:


> I just picked up a set of the Leatt 3DF pads and really like them. They seem to be a great combination of lightweight, protection and comfort. The build quality on them is really good as well. I've had them out on 3 rides now and they have not chafed at all.


I'll second that, I've had my kneepads for 3 months now and while I rarely ride up-hill with them they are comfy coming back down!

I ended up getting the elbow pads because I like they way LEATT knee pads fit and they have held up really well since I bought them!

The only issue I've found is the sizing information is unavailable, but I think they are in-line with POC sizing.


----------



## pow77 (Aug 5, 2010)

pow77 said:


> Thanks for the review. I went ahead and ordered a pair. Will let you know how i like them.


Got the Kali's and have used them a few times now. These are the first knee pads I have used so first half of the first ride I had to adjust them a little. I actually had them done up too tight thinking they would slip. 
My last ride I put them on in the carpark rode sweet single track for 3hrs and didn't even touch them once. Didn't bother me at all even though it was a warm day and I was sweating a lot! Very happy.


----------



## RocketMagnet (May 22, 2008)

A bit of Chamois cream at the rub locations can help.. something like the Assos stuff.

Personally wear POC bone Knee/Shin without the calf guard and find them comfortable, quick to fit and take off as they don't pull on. They also stay put and surprisingly are cooler than the padded sock types like the 661 Krait etc, I know I've tried a few.


----------

